# Грыжа L5-S1: какое нужно лечение для избавления от боли?



## skol5 (10 Янв 2022)

Добрый день, большая просьба дать совет по дальнейшей тактике лечения.
Впервые грыжу обнаружили в 2019г, последнее время обострения участились.
Настоящее обострение длится с середины октября 2021г.
Диагноз: Остеохондроз, грыжи дисков L4/L5, L5/S1, протрузии L2-L4,умеренный спондилоартроз.
Корешковый синдром. Ахиллов рефлекс слева не вызывается, симптом Лассега положительный слева угол 40гр.  
Выложу позже последнее МРТ, ЭЭГ.
Прошла лечение у невролога - дексалгин в/м, комбилипен, дексаметазон, L-лизина эсцинат, конвалис. Физпроцедуры - магнитотерапия и электрофорез с новокаином. Улучшения незначительные, только во время лечения
Затем - ксефокам, прегабалин. Улучшений нет.
Прошла курс лечения в клинике КТЕ. Через 2 недели после курса боль сохраняется, без улучшений.
Сейчас не могу ни сидеть, ни ходить, ни лежать. Боль постоянная, болит спина, ягодица, задняя поверхность бедра и вся левая нога. Онемела нога от щиколотки, по боковой поверхности, до мизинца. Чувствительность сохраняется. На носках и пятках ходить могу. Пью катэна, амитриптилин, дополнительно назначили целебрекс.
Невролог рекомендует консультацию нейрохирурга и операцию, в клинике КТЕ рекомендуют ждать. 
Операцию делать не хочу, настроена добиться резорбции и изменить образ жизни, т.к. считаю, что обострения связаны с сидячей работой и постоянными стрессами. Сейчас как-то нужно снять боль, невозможно уже терпеть.
Уважаемые врачи, подскажите, пожалуйста, стоит ли сейчас возвращаться к медикаментозному лечению?
Боли от грыжи или возможно они связаны с мышцами и убрать их поможет снятие мышечного спазма?
Может помочь мануальный терапевт или нет смысла к нему обращаться?
Какие варианты есть, чтобы снять боль?

диск МРТ по ссылке https://cloud.mail.ru/public/7FLA/9RMuRaSta
описание МРТ и ЭЭГ по ссылке https://cloud.mail.ru/public/pK5v/mC4RHrUN8


----------



## La murr (10 Янв 2022)

@skol5, Светлана, здравствуйте!
Вы можете обратиться к любому специалисту форума на странице его личного профиля или в переписке, дав ссылку на свою тему и задав вопросы, которые Вас интересуют.


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (10 Янв 2022)

Едва ли без помощи нейрохирурга удастся избавиться от боли и вернуть достойное качество жизни.


----------



## skol5 (10 Янв 2022)

Владимир Воротынцев написал(а):


> Едва ли без помощи нейрохирурга удастся избавиться от боли и вернуть достойное качество жизни.


Спасибо за ответ


----------



## skol5 (10 Янв 2022)

Разобралась, как вставить снимки МРТ


----------



## skol5 (10 Янв 2022)




----------



## skol5 (10 Янв 2022)




----------



## skol5 (10 Янв 2022)




----------



## skol5 (10 Янв 2022)




----------



## skol5 (10 Янв 2022)




----------



## skol5 (10 Янв 2022)




----------



## skol5 (10 Янв 2022)




----------



## AIR (10 Янв 2022)

skol5 написал(а):


> ... большая просьба дать совет по дальнейшей тактике лечения.


Вечер добрый,  заочный совет дать весьма сложно, так как ситуация пограничная.



skol5 написал(а):


> Боли от грыжи или возможно они связаны с мышцами и убрать их поможет снятие мышечного спазма?


Не очень часто, но такая грыжа может давать компрессию. Судя по снимкам (конституция, комплексно, осанка), может быть и мышечно-тонический компонент.  Без очного осмотра и небольшого курса мануального лечения, разделить эти компоненты практически невозможно. Настораживает и отсутствие  значимого эффекта от проведённого медикаментозного лечения.



skol5 написал(а):


> Может помочь мануальный терапевт или нет смысла к нему обращаться?


Не факт. Мануальный терапевт должен быть с "определёнными наклонностями", уметь качественно диагностировать мышечно-тонические нарушения,  владеть мягкотканевыми методиками мануальной терапии, что встречается не так часто, как хотелось бы.
Боюсь ошибиться, но мне кажется,  что в Вашей ситуации проще удалить грыжу, а дальше уже действовать по результату.


----------



## vbl15 (10 Янв 2022)

Показано хирургическое лечение.


----------



## skol5 (11 Янв 2022)

Большое спасибо за ответы


----------

